# Determining: Correct Head Badge/Paint for Huffman Super Streamline



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 3, 2017)

This post is in response to Shawn's below question; but also because I am trying to determine what the original paint colors and factory paint-pattern would have been used on this bicycle:


Freqman1 said:


> Does it have the hole for the bottle cap badge? If it was Huffman level badged the front fender may be correct. You'll notice the fenders shown in the ad are a more shallow and round fender than the boys fenders. GLW your project. V/r Shawn




I am sure this is an issue for other folks: how to determine the correct head badge for a bicycle after it has been painted multiple times.  Besides the bottle cap tube hole present, there is another clue in the form of paint build-up, caused by capillary action under the badge, where it must have been slightly bent away from the head tube.  I have spotted least three areas with this paint build-up helps reveal the possible original badge (see image).  From the paint evidence, it seems very likely the bicycle was badged Dayton.  I am not actually sure which Huffman marques used the bottle cap mounting system, maybe someone could shed light if others used this method of mounting instead of badge rivets.  I have overlaid a two-rivet Dayton badge (as I do not have a bottle cap version) and it seems a perfect match for the paint build-up trace marks.  If someone knows of a different badge that may work please let me know.









The bike was house painted numerous times; the paint history as I can determine from most recent to oldest (original) is as follows: honeydew melon green, white, turquoise/teal blue, royal blue, possibly an additional layer of dark blue, black (found on fork and head tube), national blue (Ford blue-which appears to be the original paint), red primer.  The last blue and the black color layers get a little confusing as I am not finding the later everywhere; my assumption is the bicycle was entirely painted national blue and the black as added (over the blue) on the front end of the bike (head tube/front frame/fork) as the factory secondary color.  I don't have this entirely worked out so again any input would be appreciated.

An additional clue to the possible badging is the truss rods where originally chrome plated.  It is my understanding the Dayton badged rods were plated and some of the lesser marques did not do this.  I have yet to strip the paint on the front chain guard brace that is attached to the frame.  I am assuming these would have been chrome plated as well on the upper level badged bikes?

Thank you for viewing this post.  Any input or information would be appreciated.  Also, I have a list of parts needed in the wanted section, please help get this old girl back on the road!

Kindly,
Brant Mackley


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 3, 2017)

*New Mexico Brant ... below is the correct badge style
for your machine.

While it is no longer in my collection, these are out 
there ... some with the nickel-plating and or paint
fallen away.

Do not buy a beater-version of this badge.  Save your
money. What is considered a beater ?? ... the badge 
showing evidence of involvement in a physical alterca
tion ... a.k.a. dings.*

*When you find a decent example ... no dings hopefully ..
(have owned a handful of the dingless) ... the nickel-pla-
ting, as well as the paint can be re-established.

NEVER CHROME A BADGE.

If you are considering a badge change-out ... know this ...
the graphics pattern on the Dayton and the National machines
are different from the Huffman machines.

Fleetwood Scott and Freqman1 will give you excellent answers.


....... patric


*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 3, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> New Mexico Brant ... below is the correct badge style
> for your machine.



Patric,
Thank you for your input regarding the badge.  My plan is to keep the bicycle as a Dayton model.  I will be sure to look for an exemplary example badge and not have it chrome plated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2017)

It is odd that they used both the screw on and bottle cap badge in '37. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice to have another project bicycle completed.  Glamor shots in the future...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking good, Brant!
I know a guy in Kabul, that’s going to love that one.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 24, 2022)

I have long remiss in getting good photos of this bicycle and offering thanks to all involved in seeing her complete.  Huge appreciation for to the following, roughly in order of how items were acquired for the project.

@babyjesus for selling me the bike
@prewarbikes4sale Mike Spangler for the shipping assist.
@sm2501 for the NOS tombstone Persons reflector, and I think one of the NOS G-3 tires
@ace for the aluminum Delta torpedo light
@John for the drop stand, seat post, and drop stand clip
@Jerry Smith the NOS Torringon pedals came from you
@rustjunkie Scott for the saddle restoration
@rideahiggins for the grips
@Gus for the Delta and Huffman decals
@markivpedalpusher for the "John" chain guard
@geosbike I think the rims came from you but not sure.
And many others, getting this together was a chore as each little bit and piece were mostly acquired individually.  The extended "deep" gothic fenders came after a two year search, finally to be found at the Ann Arbor swap.  The "scout" bars, original Huffman putter stem, bottom bracket assembly, saddle core, badge, hubs/rims, and chain were from people I am forgetting on the CABE.  Three or four other original G-3's were purchased trying to form the perfect pair, a big thumbs up to those people who cut those loose.  Special thanks to: Scott @37fleetwood, and Shawn @Freqman1 for hours of guidance and information.
And finally to Bob Strucel who patiently worked with me to make this the best we possibly could.

P.S.  I am sure @fordmike65 had some hand in tipping me off to a part I was seeking; much gratitude as your spots help see bicycles find their missing puzzle pieces.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 24, 2022)

Stunning Brant !


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2022)

It’s hard to appreciate a restoration of this caliber, until you have undertaken the task of acquiring the obscure bits and pieces of knowledge and hardware.
The contacts and relationships.
The time and monetary requirements.
The end result shows, which is why most so called restorations miss the mark entirely.
This project however shows, the commitment to excellence that it deserved.
An elegant beauty of absolute magnificence.
Congrats to all the artisans involved!
Exquisite!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 24, 2022)

Model: N3-E


----------



## Nashman (Feb 24, 2022)

Breathtaking. Total eye candy and a close knit group effort with Brant at the helm. Congrats!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It’s hard to appreciate a restoration of this caliber, until you have undertaken the task of acquiring the obscure bits and pieces of knowledge and hardware.
> The contacts and relationships.
> The time and monetary requirements.
> The end result shows, which is why most so called restorations miss the mark entirely.
> ...



Thank you Marty for your kind words.
This project was both fun and a very challenging learning process.  The hours agonizing over photos of Strucel's mock-up of the bike with the shallow extended gothic fenders, the discussions about placement of the Huffman bowtie decal, etc.  In the end it all worked out.  I decided to delay the project until deep gothic fenders were found.  The bowtie was placed at the high position based on actual original 1937 bikes (not the catalog placement).  These are all little decisions that factor-in to the end result...
And now the paint chip on the frame, ugh!  How did that get there and when?  I guess it is only new once...


----------



## Gus (Mar 1, 2022)

What a nice Bike! Great work Brant.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 1, 2022)

Gus said:


> What a nice Bike! Great work Brant.



Thank you Gus and I appreciate your contributions to the project.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice job Brant. It’s easy to appreciate this ladies bike for it’s subtlety.


----------

